

Let's stop beating up on the nerds of Silicon Valley - slapshot
http://www.sun-sentinel.com/digitalunlimited/partners/bloomberg/sns-wp-blm-news-bc-valley-nerds-comment23-20140623,0,4881600.story

======
angersock
Nah, in a lot of ways they deserve it.

Consider the revenue streams most startups seem to explore, the ever-expanding
maw of data-gathering required for revenue from ads, the constant work to
displace and make more efficient historically safe "middle-class"
administrative jobs, the aggressive contempt shown for middle America and Joe
Sixpack and religion, and so forth.

SV isn't "wrong" about all of these things, but it shouldn't be surprised that
it isn't being viewed as some sort of magical cabal that can do no wrong.

